# bark bracelet watches - men's or ladies



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a customer who loves these 60s/70s/80's watches in gold plate or chrome. They are not the highest of fashion items right now, so if you have any spare let me know

must be working and in good cosmetic condition


----------

